# Tecumseh Running Wide Open



## maberi (Dec 2, 2006)

My neighbor gave me an old 5 hp Ariens snowblower with a Tecumseh HS50 motor on it. I got it running last night but when I close off the choke the engine runs wide open (way too fast) and the throttle doesn't work. I shutdown the engine right away. Does this sound like an issue with the governor to you?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check to see if the throttle assembly on your carburetor is free and not stuck or frozen in place. If it moves freely, then it could be an out of adjustment governor, or the governor itself may be the problem.


----------



## maberi (Dec 2, 2006)

The throttle assembly does seem to be stuck now that I look at it. I tried spraying some carb cleaner on it and moving from side to side but didn't have any luck. Any ideas on how to free this baby up. I can barely turn that baby.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Keep working it with the carburetor spray, especially around the top and bottom of the throttle shaft assembly. If it still won't loosen up, then I would suggest removing it from the carburetor for inspection, it may be slightly bent or the throttle plate may be in crooked.


----------



## maberi (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I'll soak it some more when I get home tonight to see if I can't loosen it up.


----------



## maberi (Dec 2, 2006)

Well that throttle plate won't budge. I can get it to turn but I nearly ripped my finger off doing it. I'm not sure what the easiest way is to get that throttle plate off of the carb is.


----------



## maberi (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm thinking about possibly just putting on a new carb. Replacement carbs look to run about $50


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That certainly is an option, the throttle plate should not be too hard to take off.

Just remove the carburetor from the engine intake manifold and you should be able to see the screw holding on the throttle plate, take the screw out and remove the plate, and with a pair of pliers, grab the throttle shaft from the top of the carburetor and work it back and forth until you can pull it out. After you have it out you should be able to clean it up or replace the throttle shaft easily.

If you decide that you would rather replace the carburetor, then you already have the old one off.

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## maberi (Dec 2, 2006)

Sounds good, thanks again for all the help. I'll let you know how it turns out. The weather here in Rochester, NY is getting pretty cold so time is of the essence


----------

